# Waheguruji Ka Khalsa, Waheguruji Ki Fateh



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey guys, My name is John, I'm sixteen and I'm from East London in the UK.
I am interested in religion and philosophy and both together - philosophy of religion.
I also enjoy religious architechture and visiting places of worship [my favourite Gurdwara is obviously the large one in Southall  ].
I don't belong to any religion at the moment, I was baptised a Christian [Church of England sect], but my family is far from religious so I was never a practicing Christian. I followed Hinduism for about a year but then I found myself becoming too attached to rituals so I left it [Am not a religion hopper]. Now I am just a freethinker that accepts that God is not limited to religion - a lot of people will imply that without their religion there would be no God, but it is clearly the other way around and this is something I have realised.
I am here because I have a lot of respect for Sikhism and I love talking about philosophy of Guruji's teachings. One thing that I respect the most about Sikhism is the ego-free message of equality - that all are equal regardless of orientations, lifestyles, beliefs, attitudes and variations.
I look forward to many deep and meaningful discussions.

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Admin (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome Caramel,

For a Sixteen yrs old you have developed quite a good knowledge base on various philosophies. Hope to enjoy discussion with you 

Chardi Kala


----------



## sukhi (Jul 15, 2004)

welcome toffee boy...  just kidding... wow, ur only 16?... amazing... i loved readin ur posts. keep em coming!


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL!

Oh yeah, am I the only one with a profile picture here?  

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Arvind (Jul 16, 2004)

Brother CC,
I am double your age, but while reading ur posts, and the curiosity and enthusiasm u throw around, I feel myself one fourth or still lesser your spiritual age. Now with freethinking mode, age is not a concern, and I beg to learned ones to guide your new brother i.e. me, with thought provoking discussions.
All are most welcome.
Best Regards.


----------

